# Star Wars Rebels: Complete Season One on Blu-ray 9/1/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A Spark of Rebellion Ignites the Galaxy in

Star Wars Rebels: Complete Season One!



On Blu-ray™ and DVD September 1, 2015



BURBANK, California, June 26, 2015 –– Star Wars Rebels: Complete Season One delivers all 15 action-packed episodes plus never-before-seen bonus material and cast/crew interviews revealing the magic behind the making of the hit series. Releasing on Blu-ray and DVD on September 1, this is a must-add collection to the library!



In the first groundbreaking season of Star Wars Rebels, young hero Ezra Bridger joins the clever but motley crew of the starship Ghost in their resistance against the Empire. As the series begins, Imperial forces have occupied a remote planet, ruling with an iron fist and ruining the lives of its people. Ezra and his new rebel friends -- Hera, Kanan, Sabine, Zeb and Chopper -- embark on daring adventures in their fight against oppression across the galaxy, receiving help from familiar heroes such as Lando Calrissian, Ahsoka Tano, and Jedi Master Yoda. Pursued relentlessly by the Imperials and a Jedi hunter called the Inquisitor, this tenacious ragtag band of rebels will find itself in the crosshairs of none other than Darth Vader when season one closes in a shocking two-part finale. 



Star Wars Rebels is created by Dave Filoni (“Star Wars: The Clone Wars”), Simon Kinberg (“X-Men: Days of Future Past,” “Sherlock Holmes”), and Carrie Beck. The Lucasfilm Animation production is also executive-produced by Filoni and Kinberg as well as Greg Weisman (“Gargoyles”).



Featuring the voices of Freddie Prinze Jr. (“I Know What You Did Last Summer”) as Kanan, Vanessa Marshall (TV’s “Young Justice”) as Hera, Steve Blum (“The Boxtrolls”) as Zeb, Tiya Sircar (“The Internship”) as Sabine, Taylor Gray (TV’s “Bucket and Skinner’s Epic Adventures”) as Ezra, David Oyelowo (“Selma”) as Agent Kallus and Jason Isaacs (“Harry Potter”) as the Inquisitor.



Bonus Features:

Blu-ray:

Rebels Infiltrates Star Wars Celebration (Exclusive to Blu-ray)
Season One shorts: “The Machine in the Ghost,” “Art Attack,” “Entanglement,” “Property of Ezra Bridger”
All DVD Bonus (see below)



DVD:

Rebels Recon: 14 behind-the-scenes featurettes
Star Wars Rebels – The Ultimate Guide
Star Wars Rebels Season 2 – A Look Ahead



Disc Specifications:
Release Date: September 1, 2015

Format: Blu-ray (2-Disc) & DVD (3-Disc)

Rating: TV Y7 FV
Run Time: Approximately 330 minutes (not including bonus)

Closed Captioned: Yes

Aspect Ratio: 1:78 (Widescreen)

Audio: 5.1 Dolby Digital

Languages/ Subtitles: English, French & Spanish


About the TV Show:

New episodes of Star Wars Rebels Season Two premiere this fall on Disney XD.​


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Bought this on iTunes, I've watched them all with kids, not as good as Clone wars, but definitely getting better with the inclusion of Vader and cast members from the Clone Wars series


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> Bought this on iTunes, I've watched them all with kids, not as good as Clone wars, but definitely getting better with the inclusion of Vader and cast members from the Clone Wars series


pretty much same thing I've heard. I really enjoyed "The Clone Wars" and am looking forward to this one


----------

